# Visual Basic > Visual Basic 6 and Earlier >  Sinhala unicode

## ashanthd

Hi all,

I would like to display sinhala unicode characters (unicode range  D80 - DFF) in forms 2.0 using the chrw() function. However all the characters show up as blocks. I even tried changing the font to tahoma/Verdana. Please advice

Ashanth

----------


## Blade

You need to set the font to be a unicode font ie: Arial Unicode MS .

Plain Tahoma and Verdana are not able to display unicode characters.

----------


## ashanthd

Hi,

Setting the font property to Arial MS Unicode for the form 2.0 text box showed only blocks as well. I used the chrw() function to display the characters in this box. This application is for a very specific SMS project, in which third party ocx's cannot be used. Pls help on how I should proceed.

Thanks 

Ashanth

----------


## dglienna

use a rich text box. they support unicode.

----------


## padmasiri555

> use a rich text box. they support unicode.


Use Microsoft InkEdit Control Very easy to use

----------

